
AMD Ryzen – 6 cores for the price of 8. Some got really lucky - msrivas
http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-cpus-8-working-cores-spotted-wild/
======
msrivas
I never get that lucky! I am glad though AMD is back in the processor market

~~~
qbrass
I had it backfire on me when I gambled with my Phenom 550.

The motherboard would randomly unlock the 2 bad cores even though they were
actual bad cores and not deactivated good ones.

------
JamesMcMinn
Title should probably ready: 8 cores for the price of 6.

~~~
msrivas
Yes, it should be! I blame it to sleep deprivation! There is no way to change
it is there ?

